# Bike gestohlen!!! FINDERLOHN



## [email protected] (17. April 2007)

Am 16.04.07 um ca. 19:20 wurde mein bike (ghost dual team, rahmennummer:A5N90771 GH0165719 in Klein-Karben am Getränkerewe gestohlen! wer ist findet erhält einen Finderlohn von 100 EURO!! bitte bitte helft mir!!!! ich hab jahre auf das bike gesparrt und jetzt ist es weg.....


----------



## Kedi (17. April 2007)

Hallo [email protected],

echt zum :kotz: !!! Tut mir leid für dich . Hast du vielleicht ein Foto von deinem MTB? Oder eine Abbildung aus Zeitschrift/Internet etc. Das Modell kenne ich nicht und die Rahmennummer hilft auch nicht weiter.... 

Ciao, kedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. April 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (17. April 2007)

so hier ist nen orginal pic wie es aussieht ich hoff das hilft mehr!!! also fals ihr so nen bike mal seht achtet bitte mal drauf das bike ist sehr selten hab es noch nicht einemal in umgebung gesehen!!!


----------



## Milass (17. April 2007)

Hallo,

mein tiefempfundenes Beileid...man kann heutzutage sein bike nicht einen momment aus den augen lassen. (vor allem nicht in ffm)

Ich werde drauf achten.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (17. April 2007)

Hier in der Wetterau scheinen ja momentan nur Profidiebe unterwegs zu sein,
da in letzten 30 Tagen 5-6 Bikes in Richtung Freeride/Dirt/Dual gestohlen worden sind.
Ein 06er Kona Stinky wurde sogar mit dem "neuen Eigentümer" beim Probefahren in Bad Nauheim gesehen, aber skurriler Weise nix unternommen.
Sollte das Bike in osteuropäische Migranten-Hände gelangt sein sehe
allerdings dunkelschwarz für die Rückführung.
Ich halte mal die Augen auf und bei Sichtung gibt`s ne P.N


----------



## [email protected] (17. April 2007)

vielen dank für eure antworten!!! finde das echt voll net!!! also ich habe jetzt in der ganzen umgebung flyer ausgehängt wo ein bild von dem fahrrad drauf ist und das es 100 euro finderlohn gibt ich hoffe ich habe glück...


----------



## Milass (17. April 2007)

Diebstahl den Bu- der Polizei eigentlich schon gemeldet?


----------



## fUEL (18. April 2007)

Tut mir sehr leid für Dich!
Sollte ich so ein Bike sehen, werde ich sofort was unternehmen; gibt es eine Macke oder sowas woran man Dein Bike schnell und unauffälig erkennen könnte?? 
Gruss Frank


----------



## [email protected] (18. April 2007)

Ja ich habe das der polizei schon gemeldet und auch schon anzeige erstattet!! die fahrradmarke ist ein ghost dual team 2006!!!


----------



## sremsret (18. April 2007)

Das Bike Rite Team hält die Augen offen und bittet alle MTB'ler auf die Räder zu achten. Bitte schließt Euer Rad immer an einem festen Pfosten ab und benutzt starke Schlösser. Mittlerweile wurden insgesamt 5 Räder unserer Kunden geklaut. Leider allesamt hochwertige MTB's und der Verlauf des Diebstahls war in der Regel äußerst dreist. Viel Glück. Euer Bike Rite Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (18. April 2007)

Also. Ich lass euch mal wissen was ich alles tue damit mein bike nicht gestohlen wird.

Es steht bei mir in meinem Zimmer, 1m neben meinem Bett. Habe auch einen Balkon, wenn ich nicht im Zimmer bin, wird die Tür zugemacht! (1. stock, hier wurd schonmal durch den balkon eingebrochen). 

Will mir jemand mein Bike stehlen, muss er es mir schon unterm hintern wegreißen - und das soll mal jemand versuchen...

Das sind Sportgeräte - die lässt man nicht einfach so stehen (auch nicht angeschlossen) -> wenns nicht geklaut wird, wirds beschädigt - genauso beschissen.

Also...

gruß

michael


----------



## scottiee (18. April 2007)

sremsret schrieb:


> Das Bike Rite Team hält die Augen offen und bittet alle MTB'ler auf die Räder zu achten. Bitte schließt Euer Rad immer an einem festen Pfosten ab und benutzt starke Schlösser. Mittlerweile wurden insgesamt 5 Räder unserer Kunden geklaut. Leider allesamt hochwertige MTB's und der Verlauf des Diebstahls war in der Regel äußerst dreist. Viel Glück. Euer Bike Rite Team



sorry, aber bikes ab einem bestimmten wert sollten gar net an nem baum, pfosten, etc. abgestellt werden, sondern sollten wenn sie unbeaufsichtigt sind, verschlossen in der garage/im keller stehen. für die stadt kann man sich ne gurke fürn paar ois holen. es gibt kein schloss, was man nicht aufkriegt. und dass die leute immer dreister werden sollte auch schon bekannt sein. letztens kam im tv ne sendung über fahrräder, und da ham sie ziemlich eindrucksvoll gezeigt wie sowas geht. und das beste ist, dass die passanten selbst bei ner flex nicht eingeschritten sind. ich hoffe dennoch, dass das bike wieder auftaucht, viel glück dabei.


----------



## [email protected] (18. April 2007)

also leute wär echt cool wenn ihr euren bikerkollegen mal davon berichtet und das sie die augen aufhalten!!! ich könnte mir vorstellen das das in FFM innenstadt irgentwo vertickt wird!!! ich hoffe nur mal das es nicht aus Deutschlnad raus ist weil dann ist eh vorbei....


----------



## Turm (20. April 2007)

Tut mir auch leid für dich! Mir haben sie in FB mein Stinky gestohlen.
Die wissen schon was sie suchen....Ich habe es langsam aufgegeben das ich meinen Schatz nochmal sehe.
Vielleicht werden die trotzdem mal geschnappt. Ich weiß ja wie die Diebe von meinem Bike aussehen.


----------



## [email protected] (21. April 2007)

JIPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!! hab mein bike mein schatz mein ein und ALLES wieder!!!! ich hatte flyer ausgehengt und aufeinmal klingelt heute mein handy da hab ich dann erfahren wer es geklaut hat und dann bin ich mit meinem vater dahin!!! derjenige ist 24 und wohnt über seinen elter er war aber nicht zu hause also hab ich dann bei den elter geklingelt die haben von ihrem sohn die tü aufgebrochen und da stands dann!!! der dieb ist drogen abhängig und hatte versucht die rahmennummer zu verändern und hat es von einem dual team in ein dual pro mit blauer klebefolie umgewandelt!!!!


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2007)

glückwunsch  

was ist weiter passiert ?  kam es noch zum showdown ? hat sein daddy ihm  mal die ohren langgezogen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2007)

Ja erzähl mal, das hört sich ja an wie im Kriminalroman.

Wie gings weiter?


Glückwunsch fürs wiedergefundene Bike, hoffentlich sind keine irreparablen Schäden vorhanden.


----------



## [email protected] (21. April 2007)

ja also ich hab es jetzt und fahr nachher mit meinem dady auf die pulizei da anzeige erstatten und dann bekomm ich das hoffentlich alles bezahlt und dann ist alles wieder gut!!! und vll kommt der typ sogar in den knast weil er glaub ich auf bewährung draußen ist!!! ma gucken!!^^


----------



## [email protected] (21. April 2007)

polizei^^


----------



## Tech3 (21. April 2007)

Na dann mal Glückwunsch


----------



## fUEL (21. April 2007)

Toll, das das Rad wieder bei seinem Eigentümer ist.Bravo.
Im Falle des Diebes ist damit zu rechnen, daß der Staatsanwalt  den Armen Täter als Opfer sieht und er geschützt und verhätschelt werden muss und ne Schokotorte auf Staatskosten kriegt. 

Aber Hauptsache, Du hast den Hobel wieder


----------



## Milass (21. April 2007)

Glückwunsch auch meinerseits, ich würd dem kerl selber die ohren lang ziehen, der kriegt nach nem prozess seine 20 sozialarbeitsstunden und gut ist....


----------



## Turm (21. April 2007)

Da hast du ja nochmal Glück gehabt. Glückwunsch!
Wie sieht der Täter denn aus? Geb mir mal eine Beschreibung.
Vielleicht gibts noch mehr Zufälle auf dieser Welt...


----------



## Dill (21. April 2007)

ich freu mich für dich ,das ist ja wie ein Lottogewinn.


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2007)

joa danke ich bin auch total happy!!! ja der typ ist drogenabhängig und hat auch ein schlechten Ruf hier bei uns im Kaff!!! Nur mal hoffen das er auf bewährung draußen ist!!!


----------



## olle (22. April 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Glückwunsch auch meinerseits, ich würd dem kerl selber die ohren lang ziehen, der kriegt nach nem prozess seine 20 sozialarbeitsstunden und gut ist....



Ja und, soll er für sone Lapalie im Knast verrotten? Bleib mal auffem Teppich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuor (23. April 2007)

Angesicht des Wertes des Bikes kann man ja wohl nicht mehr von einem Kavaliersdelikt sprechen.
Ausserdem: Wenn es mein Rad gewesen waere....
Natuerlich kann einem der Kerl auch leid tun.
Ich schlage vor, eine oeffentlich zugaengliche Datenbank anzulegen, in der alle mutmaßlichen Fahrraddiebe mit Bild und Adresse aufgelistet werden.
Das waere so ganz nach dem Geschmack unsreres Inenministers ;-)


----------

